# EOI Apply with 60 Points for Software Engineer (261313)



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, I have started this thread who has recently applied for EOI with 60 points (189 visa) for Software Engineer.

I have a couple of question:- 
*
1) How much time generally it takes for getting invitation?

2) If I apply for 190 visa (State Sponsorship), will I get invitation early as my points would become 65 points (60+5 State Sponsorship)?

3) Can we apply EOI for two states (NSW/Victoria) under 190 visa at a same time?*

Any ideas will be highly appreciated.
*
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | SE - 261313
04/28/2014 - ACS positive result (Software Engineer)
01/08/2016 - PTE-A results (L-69, R-68, S-69, W-74)
01/11/2015 - EOI submitted for subclass 189*


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys, I have started this thread who has recently applied for EOI with 60 points (189 visa) for Software Engineer.
> 
> I have a couple of question:-
> *
> ...



1) As long as it takes. The more points you accrue, the more priority you get. Currently there is something of a backlog, and you can read more about this by searching through the threads in this forum.

2) It would depend entirely on whether a state invites you for sponsorship. In theory, it might be faster.

3) There is nothing stopping you lodging as many EOIs as you want.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

If I submitted a Victoria EOI, can I send a EOI for, say, NSW at a later point in time?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

sridharv86 said:


> If I submitted a Victoria EOI, can I send a EOI for, say, NSW at a later point in time?


You can create multiple EIO's at the same time for different states


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sennara said:


> You can create multiple EIO's at the same time for different states


Thanks Sennara. My point is can I create multiple EOIs at different time? If I'm not wrong, I guess SkillSelect allows you to send multiple EOIs at the same time.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

ScotDownUnder said:


> 1) As long as it takes. The more points you accrue, the more priority you get. Currently there is something of a backlog, and you can read more about this by searching through the threads in this forum.
> 
> 2) It would depend entirely on whether a state invites you for sponsorship. In theory, it might be faster.
> 
> 3) There is nothing stopping you lodging as many EOIs as you want.



Thanks Scot for providing this information. It really helps a lot. I just want to confirm one thing is the process for lodging EOI for Victoria state sponsorship same as NSW or different. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

sridharv86 said:


> Thanks Sennara. My point is can I create multiple EOIs at different time? If I'm not wrong, I guess SkillSelect allows you to send multiple EOIs at the same time.



Hi Sri, Have u got this information that we can create multiple EOI or multiple states or not. If you have any information, please share with me as I am also planning to lodge EOI for Victoria and NSW state.


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Sri, Have u got this information that we can create multiple EOI or multiple states or not. If you have any information, please share with me as I am also planning to lodge EOI for Victoria and NSW state.


I answered this as point 3. Please read responses that are provided to you.


----------



## flyhi (Jul 1, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> 1) As long as it takes. The more points you accrue, the more priority you get. Currently there is something of a backlog, and you can read more about this by searching through the threads in this forum.
> 
> 2) It would depend entirely on whether a state invites you for sponsorship. In theory, it might be faster.
> 
> 3) There is nothing stopping you lodging as many EOIs as you want.


Also one would need to additionally pay 330$ for state nomination when u get the invite. Elswhile, if are confident that you can increase your scores it better to invest your money in the exam rather than in SS, as there are two advantages;

1) You would increase your chances of getting invited.
2.) You are not tied to a bond, working in a particular state for 2 years.

Hope this helps, all the Best!!


----------

